# Does alcohol prevent muscle gain?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Questionoes alcohol prevent muscle gain? Answer:What???s the deal with drinking? I love to party and drink on the weekends, but I still want desperately to gain more weight. Can I drink beer and still gain muscle?The key here is moderation. Moderate consumption of alcohol has been shown to reduce the risk of cardiovascular disease, but [...]

*Read More...*


----------

